
Join over 300 hackers at the abortion access hackathon March 4/5 at GitHub HQ SF - gozmike
http://abortionaccesshackathon.com
======
angersock
Related:
[http://www.threepanelsoul.com/comics/1485149100-451.png](http://www.threepanelsoul.com/comics/1485149100-451.png)

~~~
drmattyg
You can post snarky comics and point and laugh, but that's not exactly helping
the resistance. The event is being cosponsored by a reproductive health
provider, Women's Health Specialists. Are they just a bunch of Tech Bros and
chumps for participating?

~~~
angersock
_> You can post snarky comics and point and laugh, but that's not exactly
helping the resistance._

One of the things that would do the most good--and I say this from Texas,
which is boneheaded by every measure when it comes to women's rights--is to
actually help defray the expenses of folks who need access to abortion. In
states like mine where you have to travel sometimes multiple hours to see a
physician, and then cough up multiple thousands of dollars to cover the
procedure, there is no replacement for cold, hard cash and support for the
people who can't afford the procedure.

Also, please reconsider hyperbolic terms like "the resistance". That sort of
rhetoric makes people that are serious about resistance annoyed, makes people
that are on the fence about your cause take you less seriously, and makes
people that are looking for an excuse to make our side look bad have an easier
time of it.

